# Transmission



## Chuck Lauritsen (Jan 5, 2005)

Is it possible to disable the transmission 1st to 4th shift mechanism at low speed? Does anyone have an idea on this for the 6 speeds...its driving me nuts.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

also known as the "skip shift eliminator"


----------



## Canyon (Apr 7, 2005)

search for CAGS.... I stumbled in to that one too as a new GTO owner..there are lots of fixes from fuses and tape to commercial plug-n adapters.....or you can just make sure you shift above that 15-19 mph range.

I ordered th plug in ...have yet to receive ..just figured it was a clean install.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Skip shift eliminator from http://www.slponline.com Costs a few bucks but takes all of 30 seconds to do once you've got the car raised.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Have a skip shift eliminator on my Vette. Couldn't live without it. Install of this is a 30 minute shop, 29 minutes of which are getting the car up and down. But, as a caution, some dealers may treat this as a mod that would result in losing the tranny warranty. Sounds extreme, but I have heard it happen on the vette forums. I suggest you talk it over with your dealer. 

As an FYI, you can drive through it by holding rpms higher or defeat it by pausing in neutral until the solenoid turns off. I have had mine out for so long I don't remember exactly how to do that. Something like shift to 4th but don't let out clutch then shift to 2nd. :cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

*or disable CAGS from inside the car*



Subdriver said:


> Have a skip shift eliminator on my Vette. Couldn't live without it. Install of this is a 30 minute shop, 29 minutes of which are getting the car up and down. But, as a caution, some dealers may treat this as a mod that would result in losing the tranny warranty. Sounds extreme, but I have heard it happen on the vette forums. I suggest you talk it over with your dealer.
> (snip)


Engine programmers (not sure which ones, it might be all of them) can also disable this via software, and you can reset the programming to stock before taking your car in for service (you should ALWAYS do that anyway to avoid lossage of the customized program in case the dealership reprograms your computer) and that avoids any warranty-invalidating BS. And you don't have to crawl "down under".


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

15mins, 99 cents. Plug a 2.2K ohm resistor from Radio Shack into the CAGS harness. Done. Gone.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I sell the SLP one for 25.00 :cheers


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

I bought one berfore i bought my diablo,,diablo removes the skip,,so while at the dealership for my service a new goat owner(CYCLONE GRAY)was there to p[ick his up,,got totalking and ended up giving him my cags from slp,,never even used,,,gotta help each other out sometimes


----------



## jons04bluegto (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't know why but it always makes me wonder why everyone is so concerned with defeating the skip shift system in our cars. Why not just keep your right foot on the big pedal for another second? Light goes out every time. :cool


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

jons04bluegto said:


> I don't know why but it always makes me wonder why everyone is so concerned with defeating the skip shift system in our cars. Why not just keep your right foot on the big pedal for another second? Light goes out every time. :cool


 :agree


Or just pull out in 2nd


----------



## Capo (Mar 12, 2005)

Wouldn’t starting off in second gear be harder on the clutch/trans, making it wear out prematurely?


----------

